# Some pictures of my chickens to share :)



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Today was a rainy day, and this little flock was in the dry, so why not take some pictures!

http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/September26th2009#

I love my little Dutch roo. He's such a ham


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, they are so beautiful.
That is why I don't eat chicken. I just love those guys.

Reti


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If I hadn't grown up practically living off of chicken, I would probably do the same  I just try not to think about it.
I can't imagine hurting mine though. I don't see how some people with backyard flocks can do it


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti said:


> OMG, they are so beautiful.
> That is why I don't eat chicken. I just love those guys.
> 
> Reti




I agree and me too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great pictures, Becky!! You have some beauties!! Many thanks for sharing!

That Ringo is sure different!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh I love the mille fluers, I had a few of those, but the rooster ended up being a real bully, so I had to give him away and did not want for him to be alone so I gave the 2 hens with him...he loved his hens. I have two mottled japanese that are adorable, they are my favorites now, but those mille fluers are just soooo pretty!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Shi, Ringo definitely is different! His previous owner had too many roos and poor Ringo was a loner. So I took him in and he's quite happy with all these hens running around  Even though he is a Polish mix, he looks just like a pure one to me. I'd love to get him some pure hens, they're really pretty birds! (well, to me. I love tophat chickens but dad think's they're ugly, LOL)

Spirit,
I love them too  So far these aren't that old yet, so he hasn't really shown his cocky side yet. Still waiting for the crowing to start  The color is really pretty once they're a year or two old. They're still not all colored up yet. I'd love to get some porcelain ones too. Had a sablepoot in that color once; very, very pretty!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing pics of your chickens - good looking birds!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Loved the pictures, I have 9 roosters, if anyone needs a rooster. I don't kill and they all aren't together but I'm running out of room. mindy


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

They look great. Very nice birds! I hope I can keep some chickens again sometime.

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who doesn't eat chicken 
(or any other bird) because birds are so cool! My family thinks I'm crazy! I do eat meat, just not bird meat.


----------

